# Emerson TV LCD Screen problem



## nhpatriot (Nov 8, 2009)

My Emerson LCD Screen is starting to show vertical lines starting from the top approx. 2.5 inches long. Any ideas....it looks to be failing!!!:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you checked for a faulty or loose cable


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you open to check for cables then also give a quick look at the condition of the electrolytic capacitors. They should ALL show a completely flat metallic surface top., excluding the "safety" indentation. Any Capacitors (usually very large high voltage devices) that sport a domed PLASTIC cover can be ignored, since it;s the heating effect on the outer sleeving that retains the plastic that causes the bulging as the sleeving shrinks.


----------



## nhpatriot (Nov 8, 2009)

dai said:


> have you checked for a faulty or loose cable


Doesn't appear to be cable related. Even with the signal disconnected, the pixel lines still remain.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it under warranty most sets here come with a warranty from 3-5yrs


----------

